# Hai Karate Commercial



## Jason Striker II (Mar 2, 2012)

The classic Hai Karate aftershave ad. (I think the voice over is Adolph Caesar.) And some other stuff too...

http://video.baby.sina.com.cn/v/b/5869026-1307850012.html


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm old enough to remember that one, thanks!


----------

